# 🎀 ask east anything 🎀



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I do as my fans wish (✿˘v˘ )


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

are you ready for this jelly


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

OMG East!!!! YAY!!!

How does it feel to be a website celebrity and praised by....dozens?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Have you watched any good anime lately? Or is that a loaded question? :um


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Do you like anime? If so what are your top ten favorites?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Why not North, South or West?
Do you believe Extra Terrestrials exsist?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

How many anonymous questions does your tumblr get every day? Should I ask you an anonymous question?


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

What is this nonsense?


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Who the F are you? and why are you so popular, cool, and better than the rest of us?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Will you be Gopherinferno's friend ...?


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Is horse radish a instrument?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@East, the underwear drama ****storm, what exactly happened that day?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> are you ready for this jelly


always



iCod said:


> OMG East!!!! YAY!!!
> 
> How does it feel to be a website celebrity and praised by....dozens?


sometimes when I'm wearing a nice new outfit I pretend paparazzi are taking candid photos of me walking



Barakiel said:


> Have you watched any good anime lately? Or is that a loaded question? :um


the last thing I watched all the way through was date a live over the summer & it was terrible do not watch it

I saw the first couple episodes of cowboy bebop and psycho pass with my friends earlier this week but idk if I'm interested enough to continue then on my own



GhostlyWolf said:


> Do you like anime? If so what are your top ten favorites?


1 - rozen maiden
2 - paranoia agent
3 - nichijou
4 - kill la kill
5 - madoka
6 - girls und panzer
7 - watamote
8 - bodacious space pirates
9 - clannad
10 - higurashi



SD92 said:


> Why not North, South or West?
> Do you believe Extra Terrestrials exsist?


those were taken

& nah but it's possible



Wings of Amnesty said:


> How many anonymous questions does your tumblr get every day? Should I ask you an anonymous question?


I get maybe one or two a week

& if you want to be anonymous then sure



Nonsensical said:


> What is this nonsense?


u tell me nonsensical



2Milk said:


> Who the F are you? and why are you so popular, cool, and better than the rest of us?


I'm actually a princess



blue2 said:


> Will you be Gopherinferno's friend ...?


sorry all friendship applications for east ended on may 19th



George McFly said:


> What is the purpose of tumblr?


to complain and get attention



RandomDood said:


> Is horse radish a instrument?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Would you fight a horse sized duck or 50 duck sized horses?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

would you ever go out with someone from sas?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Cigar and a flapjack?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

blue2 said:


> Will you be Gopherinferno's friend ...?





East said:


> sorry all friendship applications for east ended on may 19th


i have no idea why this happened


----------



## SpaceCadet93 (Sep 30, 2015)

Is the grass really greener on the other side of the border? What do you think America has that Canada doesn't? Just curious cause I have never been to America and its often the center of attention of the entire world.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Do you rollerblade? Want to join a rollerblade gang? The only requirement is to wear pointy sunglasses.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @East, the underwear drama ****storm, what exactly happened that day?


had an anxiety attack & derealization periods for like the entire next day thanks men of sas ((( good thing i don't give a **** anymore



gunner21 said:


> Would you fight a horse sized duck or 50 duck sized horses?


definitely the second one, u could just punt them away and squash them like the vermin they are



SilentLyric said:


> would you ever go out with someone from sas?


considering how i feel about the general population here probably not you'd have to be really really hot and not seem like you visit this site

and not post "FINALLY GOT LAID!! DETAILED!!!!" threads on ****ing social anxiety support dot com god what the **** is wrong with you people



MBwelder said:


> Cigar and a flapjack?


this sounds like a grown up term i'm a child



SpaceCadet93 said:


> Is the grass really greener on the other side of the border? What do you think America has that Canada doesn't? Just curious cause I have never been to America and its often the center of attention of the entire world.


i've literally never left the country so i can't really say anything about anywhere else

i mean it's cool i guess we have.........birds??? birds



Robot the Human said:


> Do you rollerblade? Want to join a rollerblade gang? The only requirement is to wear pointy sunglasses.


i legit just talked abt this w/ my friends yesterday omg i ****in love rollerblading

let's be a rollerblading gang that rescues stray cats


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

East said:


> considering how i feel about the general population here probably not you'd have to be *really really hot* and not seem like you visit this site


Well....I guess that leaves me out.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Good lord this is the third time I've cringed today on this forum


Twas a harmless joke mate.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Did someone say flapjack?

East get your flapjack, we're getting umbrellas.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Would you ever dress up as a sexy nun for Halloween?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Did you know that ask me anything threads are as old as time itself?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Do you see Kanye West as an opposite?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Did someone say flapjack?
> 
> East get your flapjack, we're getting umbrellas.


do you have to bring up umbrellas I'm still grieving



coeur_brise said:


> Would you ever dress up as a sexy nun for Halloween?


no I don't think I could ever see myself doing that lol



RelinquishedHell said:


> Did you know that ask me anything threads are as old as time itself?


did u know that I don't give a ****



Joe said:


> Do you see Kanye West as an opposite?


in every way possible


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you workout at all?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Do you workout at all?


ew no.......i had to run after my friend to slap him the other day & i needed to catch my breath for like a half hour lmao


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Are you the mastermind behind your avatar's subtle changes? Please share a little about it if you are able and how you do this. I think you may have one of the neater avatars here.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

do you act like the sassy queen of snark and vanity because that's actually who you are or because it's a good kind of persona to put on to hide and/or compensate for the fact that you have low self esteem and you are very sad about your life?


me neither.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

East said:


> did u know that I don't give a ****


Now that's what I call, cleanin' up the **** shop.

Pretty sure that's a reference from Space Jam. I could be wrong.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Yajyklis10 said:


> Are you the mastermind behind your avatar's subtle changes? Please share a little about it if you are able and how you do this. I think you may have one of the neater avatars here.


no i'm not doing that idk why it happens & i can't stop it ):

i legit just change it every few days lol



gopherinferno said:


> do you act like the sassy queen of snark and vanity because that's actually who you are or because it's a good kind of persona to put on to hide and/or compensate for the fact that you have low self esteem and you are very sad about your life?
> 
> me neither.


i act like a queen bc i am a queen


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

what's your favourite flavour of tea?

is your status a reference to playstation controllers? Even if you say no, I'll pretend yes.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Which Babymetal song is your favorite, if you had to choose?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How are your grades in college so far?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> what's your favourite flavour of tea?
> 
> is your status a reference to playstation controllers? Even if you say no, I'll pretend yes.


i shove green tea up my vag

& kind of??? it's a reference to one of nue houjuu's spellcards in double spoiler which was a reference to ps controllers so i guess so lol



Barakiel said:


> Which Babymetal song is your favorite, if you had to choose?


i don't listen to them lol sry



Kevin001 said:


> How are your grades in college so far?


english - probably high b
breaking bad - a
criminal justice - low b
psych - maybe low b/high c
theology - probably b

hard 2 say really i got ****ed in the *** by a psych test today so that might've changed things also midterms are next week yay


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)

East said:


> i got ****ed in the ***


Who taught you to use such language? College is a bad influence on you.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Being a white girl, can you or can you not, even? 

Oh, and can you describe what a normal day in the life of East looks like? I've always wanted to know what celebrities do during the day.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

In 10 years, if we are both single, will you marry me?


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you sexist?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Will you legalize ranch?

bird up!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Are you the new @calichick?

And do you think there's room enough on here for two of you??


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> In 10 years, if we are both single, will you marry me?


Whoaa there buddy.
Keep it in your pants.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

helpthis said:


> Who taught you to use such language? College is a bad influence on you.


no one taught me. the test itself literally bent me over the desk and ****ed my ***. dry. in the ***. it was great



iCod said:


> Being a white girl, can you or can you not, even?
> 
> Oh, and can you describe what a normal day in the life of East looks like? I've always wanted to know what celebrities do during the day.


I only sometimes can

& uhh hmm I wake up at eight, go get breakfast, go to any morning classes I have, go to lunch, go to my afternoon class, shower, go to friends' dorm and watch movies there until the am

i'm hella boring if u haven't noticed



Ignopius said:


> In 10 years, if we are both single, will you marry me?


no



Mattsy94 said:


> Are you sexist?


just for you



CWe said:


> Will you legalize ranch?
> 
> bird up!


i'll legalize ranch and outlaw guacamole it'll be a utopia



don said:


> Are you the new @calichick?
> 
> And do you think there's room enough on here for two of you??


no actually I'm my own person thank you

there isn't room for anyone here but me and my *******ry


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Jesus Christ I love this kid!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

East said:


> i'm hella boring if u haven't noticed


I hadn't noticed that actually.

This is what you're like when you're being boring? :um


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

why are you so amazing?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

???? said:


> Can you please stop talking to me or quoting me.


..


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

don said:


> Jesus Christ I love this kid!


&#128536;



Sin said:


> why not north, south, or west?





East said:


> those were taken





don said:


> I hadn't noticed that actually.
> 
> This is what you're like when you're being boring? :um


i'm actually trying my hardest rn



SilentLyric said:


> why are you so amazing?


i sensed a general lack of amazingness on this site so i was like "well I guess I gotta ****ing do it" so I just started doing my thing



ANX1 said:


> ..


u got my grammar completely disgustingly wrong try again


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

East said:


> i'm actually trying my hardest don


Slight correction there my dear.

You're fantastic!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

East said:


> u got my grammar completely disgustingly wrong try again


You got my grammar completely disgustingly right try again. :b


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

If you could get a dakimakura of one SASer, who would it be and why?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

SaladDays said:


> If you could get a dakimakura of one SASer, who would it be and why?


myself bc I'm hot **** w/ a bangin body


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

wait wait wait

you're taking a class on breaking bad?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> wait wait wait
> 
> you're taking a class on breaking bad?


yeah lol our homework is to watch the episodes and then we get quizzed on it the next day

there are three different professors for the english, chemistry, and law aspects of the show so we also learn about meth n laws n stuff

i'm a cj major so it works 4 me


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

East said:


> yeah lol our homework is to watch the episodes and then we get quizzed on it the next day
> 
> there are three different professors for the english, chemistry, and law aspects of the show so we also learn about meth n laws n stuff
> 
> i'm a cj major so it works 4 me


damn, sister

i mean, that definitely sounds fake....but ok


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

East said:


> yeah lol our homework is to watch the episodes and then we get quizzed on it the next day
> 
> there are three different professors for the english, chemistry, and law aspects of the show so we also learn about meth n laws n stuff
> 
> i'm a cj major so it works 4 me


So this is why Americans have such high tuition fees. Understandable.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

hmu hmu i'm about 2 fall asleep but hmu w/ invasive personal questions


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@East why did the chimichanga eat the turkey but it **** on the toaster and layed eggs?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Personal question? Last time you had sex?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

East said:


> hmu hmu i'm about 2 fall asleep but hmu w/ invasive personal questions


What career do you have your eye on for after college?

If you could switch places with another SAS member, who would it be, why would it be, and for how long would you want to stay swapped?

On a scale from _"easy as hell"_ to "_jesus christ, kill me now_"... how easy or difficult is it to pull yourself out of bed in the morning?

When was the last time you cursed in someone else's presence, and what was it about? _(WE do not count - WE are used to getting cussed out by you in every other post~)_

What would you want in exchange (materialistic or otherwise) for getting you to stand in the middle of a crowded college cafeteria doing a five-minute impression of this:


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Tell me, who is John Galt?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @East why did the chimichanga eat the turkey but it **** on the toaster and layed eggs?


omg why'd you mention eggs now i want some & it's 1:30 in the morning go to heck ):



Kevin001 said:


> Personal question? Last time you had sex?


never but if my roommate weren't home this weekend i probably would've done it w/ my bf earlier 2nite lol



Just Lurking said:


> What career do you have your eye on for after college?
> 
> If you could switch places with another SAS member, who would it be, why would it be, and for how long would you want to stay swapped?
> 
> ...


i'm not sure really, i'm thinking abt something involving kids bc i like kids and i don't want to see them going down the wrong paths that's really sad

i'd absolutely switch places with a mod long enough so i could ban every single one of you sinners

"dear satan please shove a flaming dildo cactus up my virgin ******* and curbstomp my miserable head into oblivion in exchange for letting me sleep in five more minutes"

uh hmm i think a few mins ago when i dropped my toothbrush and said "**** my ***"

i mean nothing really........but $400 would be nice js



Wizard Lizard said:


> Tell me, who is John Galt?


idk is he hot??? hmu


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

East said:


> idk is he hot??? hmu


I don't know, that's why I'm asking you. :c

Another question:

Tell me one of your secrets.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Wizard Lizard said:


> I don't know, that's why I'm asking you. :c
> 
> Another question:
> 
> Tell me one of your secrets.


i never wear a bra


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

East said:


> never but if my roommate weren't home this weekend i probably would've done it w/ my bf earlier 2nite lol


Dude, is this the first mention of you getting a college bf? I would have thought you'd had said something elsewhere about this major milestone you were concerned about.

Congrats, BTW!


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

KyleInSTL said:


> Dude, is this the first mention of you getting a college bf? I would have thought you'd had said something elsewhere about this major milestone you were concerned about.
> 
> Congrats, BTW!


I mentioned it on my tumblr but not here

& thanks lol


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

What do your parents think about all this swearing and why aren't you in bed yet young lady?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

don said:


> What do your parents think about all this swearing and why aren't you in bed yet young lady?


i don't swear around mommy but dad don't curr

& bc it's 4 in the afternoon


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

East said:


> i don't swear around mommy but dad don't curr
> 
> & bc it's 4 in the afternoon


Ok i c


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't know East, you just met this guy. Are you sure you're ready to have sex already?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I don't know East, you just met this guy. Are you sure you're ready to have sex already?


we've already violated each other pretty thoroughly so at this point sex wouldn't be a huge deal

we both like each other a lot so what's the problem lol


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

i touched a penis

lol

more questions


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

How many Nendoroids do you have, I'm curious 
And um, what do you major in college?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

East said:


> i touched a penis


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> How many Nendoroids do you have, I'm curious
> And um, what do you major in college?


atm I own 37 but I preordered patchouli, kogitsunemaru, and n so that'll bring me to 40 p soon & i'm constantly ordering more despite my poor financial situation lol whatcha gonna do

my major is criminal justice btw


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

reading your adventures in penis touching is making me relive my youth but it's actually really disgusting how do u feel about that


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> reading your adventures in penis touching is making me relive my youth but it's actually really disgusting how do u feel about that


you know penises aren't as nasty as i thought they'd be they're actually rly warm n stuff

they taste fine too i just have a very active gag reflex atm i'm working on that lmao


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

East said:


> you know penises aren't as nasty as i thought they'd be they're actually rly warm n stuff
> 
> they taste fine too i just have a very active gag reflex atm i'm working on that lmao


oh my god lmao


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

East said:


> you know penises aren't as nasty as i thought they'd be they're actually rly warm n stuff
> 
> they taste fine too i just have a very active gag reflex atm i'm working on that lmao


Are you trying to win SAS's "Ask Me" threads award?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow I regret reading this thread.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Are you trying to win SAS's "Ask Me" threads award?


I didn't know there was one but if there's a cash prize then I'm going to win


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Where is west?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

East said:


> you know penises aren't as nasty as i thought they'd be they're actually rly warm n stuff
> 
> they taste fine too i just have a very active gag reflex atm i'm working on that lmao


Jesus Christ


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Are you at least taking precautions and staying safe? :um


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

what is the meaning of life?


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

why are you so pretty?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Has god abandoned us?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My first/past experiences with sexual experimentation were not great, at best they were not great, so props to you.

what's the best song ever?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

East said:


> you know penises aren't as nasty as i thought they'd be they're actually rly warm n stuff
> 
> they taste fine too i just have a very active gag reflex atm i'm working on that lmao


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

i'm sorry you people are made uncomfortable by brief discussions of conventional sex acts mayb this site is a little 2 much for u



visualkeirockstar said:


> Where is west?


obv somewhere on the west coast



Barakiel said:


> Are you at least taking precautions and staying safe? :um


we haven't actually had sex yet so

& i'm not completely dumb but thanks



Grand said:


> Yeah... wasn't expecting to read about some teenager's sex life when clicking on this thread, but okay.


kinda like i answered questions people asked me right??? weird huh



SuperSaiyanGod said:


> what is the meaning of life?


$$$$$$$



MiMiK said:


> why are you so pretty?


i not



Wizard Lizard said:


> Has god abandoned us?


i feel like he's kinda just layin back n being like "just do w/e lol" & we keep ****ing up so nah he's still there just not /there/



Persephone The Dread said:


> My first/past experiences with sexual experimentation were not great, at best they were not great, so props to you.
> 
> what's the best song ever?


probably xxi by unlucky morpheus



Stray Bullet said:


>


ha ha

penis


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

East said:


> you know penises aren't as nasty as i thought they'd be they're actually rly warm n stuff
> 
> they taste fine too i just have a very active gag reflex atm i'm working on that lmao


wow you're lucky. your first penis was a good penis. that honestly does warm my heart <3

i can give you a tip for dealing with that gag reflex if you want bc as everyone knows i'm a massive hoe. and then maybe by talking about this stuff together we can piss this site off enough to finally blow it up. jk. not really. jk. not really. jk.

not really.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

SuperSaiyanGod said:


>


get out


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

*WARNING!!!! VERY NAUGHTY CONTENT TO FOLLOW!!!!!! AVERT YOUR EYES IF WORDS SUCH AS PENIS DISTURB YOU!!!*



gopherinferno said:


> wow you're lucky. your first penis was a good penis. that honestly does warm my heart <3
> 
> i can give you a tip for dealing with that gag reflex if you want bc as everyone knows i'm a massive hoe. and then maybe by talking about this stuff together we can piss this site off enough to finally blow it up. jk. not really. jk. not really. jk.
> 
> not really.


yes it is a good penis, has a great personality and good potential. i can see it going places. such as my vagina

& honestly ik you're joking but i could use all the tips i can get i'm totally new 2 this lol


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

pouria19 said:


> East! I've got quite inspired by your experience.
> Is it ok if i start a poll asking people what is the most private body part of another human being that they have touched?


go for it &#128036;


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

East said:


> go for it &#128036;


Just when i deleted my post!

OK i made the poll. Go give penis a vote


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> get out


I could feel my penis just shrivel after looking at that pic.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

pouria19 said:


> Just when i deleted my post!
> 
> OK i made the poll. Go give penis a vote


&#128076;&#128076;&#128076;&#128079;&#128079;&#128077;&#128077;&#128076; penises


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

How are you so famous on this site? Any tips for beginners? 
Does the attention annoy you or please you?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

AnonymousPersonG said:


> How are you so famous on this site? Any tips for beginners?
> Does the attention annoy you or please you?


i don't really know honestly i only got popular when i started being mean so i guess my advice would be to be an ******* but in a funny way kind of

i certainly don't mind it but i don't like it when people assume i want to be their friend or talk to them bc i don't.........


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

What are you majoring in at college?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

meepie said:


> What are you majoring in at college?


criminal justice criminal justice criminal justice
criminal justice criminal justice criminal justice


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Buckyx said:


> why are there million ask me anything threads?


because people naturally crave attention & there's nothing wrong with that but mine's the best


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Whats your ideal date?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Whats your ideal date?


probably sometime around October 20th or so, right in the middle of fall when the air is hella crisp and the leaves are rly colorful and Halloween is imminent

that reminds me that bae and I haven't been on an actual date yet

I wanna go to panera


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Favorite movie?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Favorite movie?


idk if i have a single favorite but i absolutely love the entire saw series lol i watched the whole thing twice within like two and a half weeks lmao


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

East said:


> i absolutely love the entire saw series


Good choice......I wish that sh*t happened in real life.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

East said:


> idk if i have a single favorite but i absolutely love the entire saw series lol i watched the whole thing twice within like two and a half weeks lmao


this says a lot about you as a person and i fear you but in a cool way


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Good choice......I wish that sh*t happened in real life.














gopherinferno said:


> this says a lot about you as a person and i fear you but in a cool way


every1 should fear east at least a little in some way


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do anything special for Halloween?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

What would you do if you poured all your milk into a bowl but realized there wasn't any cereal left?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

> don't message me
> 
> don't friend request me
> 
> ...


Do you get hit on a lot in this forum?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Do anything special for Halloween?


not this year i'm too poor



Barakiel said:


> What would you do if you poured all your milk into a bowl but realized there wasn't any cereal left?


i usually pour it back into the box after swearing profusely and kicking a hole into the wall



JohnDoe26 said:


> Do you get hit on a lot in this forum?


idk if i've ever been "hit on" but i've had nasty **** said to me

if you're referring to my profile description then i just don't like the people here so i don't want them to try & be my friend

..........but they do anyway which idg bc i'm the biggest ******* here


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

You keep your milk in boxes? :con


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> What would you do if you poured all your milk into a bowl but realized there wasn't any cereal left?


...........i just realized what exactly you said which implies you put the milk in before the cereal

sorry but you need to leave & not come back


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Why don't you like the people here?


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Will you write my paper for me? e____e


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

do you think i'm a p/cool person by sas standards? sorry i'm narcissistic af lmao


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

JohnDoe26 said:


> Why don't you like the people here?


just take a quick look around here & you'll get it



7th.Streeter said:


> Will you write my paper for me? e____e


no i have my own papers up the ***



ShatteredGlass said:


> do you think i'm a p/cool person by sas standards? sorry i'm narcissistic af lmao


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Lol @ you're own papers up the ***... 😁


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

If you had a chance to live in the Cat Kingdom for all your 9 lives but you had to marry the Cat Prince, would you do it?

oh and any good news about that allergy lately?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

y r u so kewl?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you have a family secret recipe?


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> If you had a chance to live in the Cat Kingdom for all your 9 lives but you had to marry the Cat Prince, would you do it?
> 
> oh and any good news about that allergy lately?


only if he's hot

& i've been away at school & away from cats so i can't say



RestlessNative said:


> y r u so kewl?


i'm a jerk & apparently that's cool to you people idgi either



Farideh said:


> Do you have a family secret recipe?


my grandma made some *****in apple pie but she's dead now & never wrote it down anywhere so not anymore



Eyesxsewnxopen said:


> I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

i'm doing great eating soup thanks for asking


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

East said:


> i'm doing great eating soup thanks for asking


No problem. I'm always concerned with how our queen is dining for the day.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

i'm making a birthday thread this year & handing out cool avatars to ppl who want them

prepare your anuses for december 19th


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

East said:


> i'm making a birthday thread this year & handing out cool avatars to ppl who want them
> 
> prepare your anuses for december 19th


Oh god you're going to be 19 on the 19th that's so freaking adorable I can't wait for that thread.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why did all the dinosaurs die out?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Oh god you're going to be 19 on the 19th that's so freaking adorable I can't wait for that thread.


look forward to it mark yo calendars ✔✔✔✔



gunner21 said:


> Why did all the dinosaurs die out?


because you touch yourself at night


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

East said:


> i'm making a birthday thread this year & handing out cool avatars to ppl who want them
> 
> prepare your anuses for december 19th


how does one go about preparing an anus


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> how does one go about preparing an anus












that's how much you'll need


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

East have you met West?

Also what's the meaning of life? What's dark matter? 

How are you today?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

what's your take on the recent sas drama between negative people with "real sa" and accused "normies"?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How is the relationship with the new bf coming along?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

when we're posting at the same time and i'm browsing new posts i always confuse your name with mine for a split second, could you change your name. thanks



gunner21 said:


> Well....I guess that leaves me out.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

PrincessV said:


> East have you met West?


no but they can't be a bigger ******* than me



PrincessV said:


> Also what's the meaning of life?


&#128178;&#128181;&#128184;&#128176;



PrincessV said:


> What's dark matter?














PrincessV said:


> How are you today?


****ty thanks



SilentLyric said:


> what's your take on the recent sas drama between negative people with "real sa" and accused "normies"?


the word normie makes me want to skin myself it should be a censored word & anyone who says it gets banned for 2 hours i should be a mod



Kevin001 said:


> How is the relationship with the new bf coming along?


he's gr8 i love him a lot but we can't have sex cause it hurts too much which sucks but everything else is peachy



Elad said:


> when we're posting at the same time and i'm browsing new posts i always confuse your name with mine for a split second, could you change your name. thanks


legit same but east is kinda my thing so.......you first


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

East said:


> considering how i feel about the general population here probably not you'd have to be really really hot and not seem like you visit this site
> 
> *and not post "FINALLY GOT LAID!! DETAILED!!!!" threads on ****ing social anxiety support dot com god what the **** is wrong with you people*


Agree, agree, agree.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Dear East, 

Far East or Near East?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

flyingmint said:


> dear east,
> 
> far east or near east?


&#127852;


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Since when did you have a bae?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

iCod said:


> Since when did you have a bae?


since october 2nd &#128582;


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

dafuq is a bae?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> dafuq is a bae?


Big Anal Erection


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Have you made some friends in college?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Have you made some friends in college?


well i did make quite a few but now everyone seems to hate me so i have maybe 2 or 3 now ((


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Are you excited about Thanksgiving?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Are you one of the cool kids on SAS?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Are you excited about Thanksgiving?


hell no my family is terrible



versikk said:


> Are you one of the cool kids on SAS?


that should be obvious


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> dafuq is a bae?


The new cool way of saying "babe" i.e sexual partner


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

versikk said:


> The new cool way of saying "babe" i.e sexual partner


i guess that's one way to put it lmao


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

i'm almost 19 & there's still no snow in the forecast ):


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

East said:


> i'm almost 19 & there's still no snow in the forecast ):


Are you talking about actual snow? :sus


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Are you talking about actual snow? :sus


lol!


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Are you talking about actual snow? :sus


...........yeah? is there some hip new cool kid definition i'm missing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

East said:


> ...........yeah? is there some hip new cool kid definition i'm missing


:doh......Idk, "still no snow in the forecast"; I thought maybe you're were referring to still not knowing when you're going to lose your virginity or something. lol. Never mind me. My mind is weird. Well hopefully snow will come eventually .


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> :doh......Idk, "still no snow in the forecast"; I thought maybe you're were referring to still not knowing when you're going to lose your virginity or something. lol. Never mind me. My mind is weird. Well hopefully snow will come eventually .


I lost that already and miraculously, my sa and depression went with it. I also got straight a's on my finals and won the lottery. I guess this forum was right. having sex solved all of my problems


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

East said:


> I lost that already and miraculously, my sa and depression went with it. I also got straight a's on my finals and won the lottery. I guess this forum was right. having sex solved all of my problems


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

i had such a fun birthday and i got so many gr8 presents 😍 but most of the money i got went straight to christmas gifts 😂


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Why don't you ever say hi? ):


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Why don't you ever say hi? ):


because i'm an asshle


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

East said:


> because i'm an asshle


):


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What have you been up to?


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

where did you get that fancy pants bow tie from in the thread title?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

golly gee sry for not checking this thread i'm busy uhh.......having friends n whatnot ha ha



Kevin001 said:


> What have you been up to?


really nothing.....classes start tomorrow and i didn't do **** over break cause almost my entire friend group hates me n my bf for not being useful enough to them lmao some high school level ****



unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> where did you get that fancy pants bow tie from in the thread title?


down at the emporium my good man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Any word from South?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Amon said:


> Any word from South?


we are not on speaking terms


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I think I once talked with you about Fire Emblem. What's your favourite game in the series?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Have you read _The Westing Game_?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> I think I once talked with you about Fire Emblem. What's your favourite game in the series?


sacred stones, but radiant dawn is a verrrrry close second



Wings of Amnesty said:


> Have you read _The Westing Game_?


nah I haven't read any books in a long time which is too bad lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What is your favorite tv show at the moment?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> What is your favorite tv show at the moment?


I haven't watched a lot of tv lately cause i'm always over at my bf's dorm & he doesn't have a tv so I haven't been up on newer serieseses or anything

I like those dumb tlc shows like my strange addiction and extreme cheapskates for laughs but I do like American horror story and breaking bad quite a bit

I haven't seen hotel yet ):


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

East said:


> I haven't seen hotel yet ):


I was highly disappointed, I thought it was going to be much better than it was :blank.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I was highly disappointed, I thought it was going to be much better than it was :blank.


oh really?? I heard it was pretty good but without Jessica lange I guess it's not the same :///


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

East said:


> oh really?? I heard it was pretty good but without Jessica lange I guess it's not the same :///


Idk, the season finale left you hanging with questions and most of the season dragged. Some episodes were great though. I'm looking forward to next season.....


----------

